# Commercial kitchen GFI's



## Rick18071 (Aug 29, 2014)

2008 NEC

definitions - kitchen. an area with a sink and permanent facilites for food prep and cooking.

NEC 210.8(2) requires other than dwellings kitchens to have GFI's

I was doing a plan review for a yogurt place with a kitchen today. There is is no cooking. So they don't need GFI's.

Also did a a kitchen where it was two rooms. One room had a sink but no stove and the other had a stove but no sink so they did not need GFI's.

Does anyone know why they only need GFI's if there is a sink and a stove in the same room?


----------



## north star (Aug 29, 2014)

*= + =*

Rick,

Not trying to be a "smarty britches",  ...but the short answer is to lessen the

potential for shock to humans, where the receptacles could have liquids

come in to contact with them.........Historical data indicates the probability

is very high for this to happen in Commercial Kitchens.

*= + =*


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 29, 2014)

NorhStar - that did not ansewer my queston


----------



## north star (Aug 29, 2014)

*+ = = +*

My mistake,  ...please clarify your question.

*= + + =*


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2014)

Stupid NFPA definition......


----------



## mark handler (Aug 29, 2014)

2008 NEC Other Than Dwelling Units.

210.8(B)(5) where receptacles are installed within 6 ft of the oulside edge of a sink.

NOT JUST A KITCHEN

ALL SINKS, not just a kitchen


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2014)

Correct Mark....Rick was just saying that all receptacles in a commercial kitchen get GFCI....but a kitchen is not a kitchen per NFPA unless it has all 3...sink and food prep should be enough, but I could see where that might get abused....


----------



## mjesse (Aug 29, 2014)

The commentary states _"A location with a sink and portable cooking appliance (e.g., cord-and-plug-connected microwave oven) is not considered a commercial or institutional for the purpose of applying this requirement"_

Also,_ "Accident data...reveal the presence of many hazards, including poorly maintained electrical apparatus, damaged electrical cords, wet floors, and employees without proper electrical safety training"_


----------



## mark handler (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay, a kitchen could have full height partitions. As in separating a prep area from a cleaning or cooking area. A commercial kitchen  are several “areas”


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2014)

Do the plans call the space a kitchen?  How about a health dept. permit?  Is there one that states that there is a kitchen?  It seems to me that the BO can't label it as a kitchen without the three elements in the definition but the applicant can....and if he does, well then he has a kitchen that requires GFCI throughout.



> mjesse posted:"Accident data...reveal the presence of many hazards, including poorly maintained electrical apparatus, damaged electrical cords, wet floors, and employees without proper electrical safety training"


That's all still going on with or without a stove.


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2014)

Exactly ICE.....if they call it a kitchen, I call it a kitchen....I have not had to fight this one yet, but I am sure someone will try to skimp and propose this at some point....


----------

